# Combat Engineer Training [MERGED]



## rog101 (2 Jun 2013)

Good Day, 
I was just wondering with the coming changes of the Dp1 course, those of us with mods 1-4 from 2012 who cannot complete 5-7 this year, would we have to redo the entire course next year (2014) or just the mods that we haven't got yet ? 

Anybody have a confirmed answer ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jun 2013)

Last I heard, if you don't get Mods 5-7 this year, you will have to start over again as the mods are now different lengths.....and some new material inserted.


----------



## X Royal (2 Jun 2013)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Last I heard, if you don't get Mods 5-7 this year, you will have to start over again as the mods are now different lengths.....and some new material inserted.


That makes a lot of sense.
Why not a short course for those requiring a bridge to cover the "new material".
Far more cost effective in the long run.


----------



## McG (2 Jun 2013)

X Royal said:
			
		

> That makes a lot of sense.
> Why not a short course for those requiring a bridge to cover the "new material".
> Far more cost effective in the long run.


This is not necessarily true when one considers the effort required to create, have approved, and run a special transition course in relation to the number of pers who could require the course.


----------



## 392 (3 Jun 2013)

X Royal said:
			
		

> That makes a lot of sense.
> Why not a short course for those requiring a bridge to cover the "new material".
> Far more cost effective in the long run.



In theory that might make some sense, but the execution of it would result in far more cost and trouble than just having students run through the course already running. 

The way the OP's question is worded sounds like they are a PRes Cbt Engr. Taking into account that all PRes courses within CFSME are run by the PRes during the summer months in a directed time of fiscal restraint:

New course = X amount of CFTPO instructors / resources tasked to support of this course.

Add in "bridge course" to cover off the missing mods from the old TP = an additional Y amount of instructors / resources CFTPO'd in to support the trg without making up any of the deficient "new" content.

Add in another "bridge course" to bring these guys up to speed on the content in the new TP separately from the first bridge course = Z amount of instructors / resources CFTPO'd to support the trg. Add to that more time away from their units (for those can even get away from their civy jobs).

Add in the "PRes factor", (meaning that as this is not their "career" but more of a second job, even with courses nominated and matched in MITE, you still cannot count on minimum loads being met come Day 1) and it becomes a less and less attractive option to run bridge courses in this case.

We already tried the bridge course route when 041 and 042 re-amalgamated in 2002 / 03-ish to get the FEE Ops up to speed on the Fd Engr tasks they had limited exposure to after taking the FEE Op QL5; and aside from adding to the resentment of the FEE Ops being sucked into the vortex of the Cbt Engrs, it required a lot more time, resources, instruction and effort than had originally been anticipated. 

This being my second-go-round at CFSME, my experience has been that sometimes it is just way easier and less resource intense to have those who did not complete all of the required modules in a set amount of time redo the whole shebang. Yes, it may suck for those to have to do it, but in the end you will end up with graduates who have had more exposure to certain aspects of the training and gained more confidence along the way using less resources overall :2c:


----------



## rog101 (3 Jun 2013)

So its looking like I have to redo DP1 no matter what, that sucks. The whole thing is that its in the summer, the busyest time of the year for most companies, would it be possible to just go on a REG F course that takes place later on in the year?


----------



## McG (3 Jun 2013)

It has been done many times under the old TP, and Reg F candidates have also filled vacancies on PRes serials.  That was dependant on the old program being identical mods up to the point where PRes stopped training.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jun 2013)

rog101 said:
			
		

> So its looking like I have to redo DP1 no matter what, that sucks. The whole thing is that its in the summer, the busyest time of the year for most companies, would it be possible to just go on a REG F course that takes place later on in the year?



The Reg force has already transitioned to the new program so there are no legacy courses.... either get the mods done this summer or redo the course.... 

I know this is not what you want to hear but its the way the system is laid out now....



			
				X Royal said:
			
		

> That makes a lot of sense.
> Why not a short course for those requiring a bridge to cover the "new material".
> Far more cost effective in the long run.



It's not just the bridging X Royal it's also some other items like BERFS and some CMD/IED/SEARCH items....


----------



## htown11 (12 Nov 2016)

Can someone tell me what the combat engineer training is like after you complete bmq and sq. 

Length? weekends off ? Do you have to stay and live on base? 

Thanks


----------



## mariomike (12 Nov 2016)

htown11 said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me what the combat engineer training is like after you complete bmq and sq.
> 
> Length? weekends off ? Do you have to stay and live on base?



Combat Engineers 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/22088.0
9 pages.

See also,

Combat Engineer
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+combat+engineer&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=V7EnWMeSOeSM8QfX-624Cg&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## htown11 (12 Nov 2016)

Can't find anything about living on base/ weekends


----------



## mariomike (12 Nov 2016)

htown11 said:
			
		

> Can't find anything about living on base/ weekends



You must be a very fast reader! That was a lot of material.  

Try this,

Average day (or week or month or even a year) as a Combat Engineer  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/109556.0
2 pages.

Expect to spend a fair amount of time away from home and your family, so ensure you have your sh*t wired tight administratively and your family has contingency and care plans in place. You will be busy day to day, unlike some of the whining in the other thread that was linked to. Some days may seem to drag on where mandatory cleaning and maintenance are required.

After training, life in the regiment field squad goes like this:

- Show up 0730 for parade.
- If PT day (3 days or more a week), then PT for a while, go back to shacks, change. Parade. 
- Sit in cage until something to do. (Sweep floor, inspect vehicle, move some stuff around)
- Sit in cage until lunch time.

- If Wednesday then, regimental Parade at 0730, followed by safety talk, then SQ parade. Then sit in cage, possibly till lunch. Random takings tossed in here and there. 

- Go to lunch. Return for Parade. 
- Sit in cage. 
- Normally about 30 minutes before you leave for the day (15:30 - 16:30 - sometimes much later) someone will come with last minute tasking. (Sweep the bay out, clean up some area, check some vehicle going to field)
- Repeat process next day.

Anything else from this involves training course, field prep or cleanup.  

You might be wanting to do something, training, or anything but sit in the cage, but that will be difficult to do. Higher ups want to have people at their finger tips in case something comes up and you are needed for something. Probably a very similar story in most regiments.

Eventually you will reach the rank of MCpl and you will get to sit in the office area away from the No hook ranks.  Spend most of your day in office area I assume. Unless there is training or field prep/cleanup.

"Stress on the family, how long are you away from home?"
"Strength required by spouse/family? Time away from home?"
"...make it easier or more fun for the family? Do people wish they went with less danger, more activity, less time away, Is there any suggested preparation a husband or wife can do to be more stable with the stress that is gonna come with the lifestyle??"
"...make the best decision possible for my family."
"If my girlfriend moves out to wherever I'm posted how often will I get to see her?  Generally speaking, how often after MOC are you away for more training?  Is there any kind of average you could give me?
"Typically spend a week or two away every month? 
Spend a month or so away once every few months?
Usually home at night except when _________ .  
I'm trying to get an understanding how often my girl will be home without me.  I'd really appreciate any information you could share.  I mean, combat engineers have families too don't they?"
"I just need some details about the lifestyle for my significant other's sake."
"how often could I expect to be home?"

etc...


----------



## htown11 (12 Nov 2016)

I understand that Info for a trained engineer, but what about directly out of bmq? What can I expect for a sechedule with classes and field training?

Thank you


----------



## George Wallace (12 Nov 2016)

Until an Engineer from the School comes along, try reading the LINKS that were graciously researched for you by mariomike.  They may hold answers to all your questions, as they are all questions that have been asked on this site already....And answered.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Nov 2016)

As a candidate on a Regular Force DP 1 Engineer, you will live on base in course shacks and will be restricted to base for at least the first 4 weeks. Weekends off will depend on how well or bad your course did during the week.

On a P.Res DP 1 Engineer (May-Sept)  you will live in hardened tent stands and will be restricted to Tent lines for the first 2 weeks and again weekend off depends on your course staff....

Regular Force course length is approx 20 weeks while the P.Res course is about 12 weeks....


----------



## htown11 (13 Nov 2016)

Thanks for the info. 

Any idea when the next reg course or courses start up again?


----------



## Ashkan08 (19 Aug 2018)

Thinking of joining the reserves and putting Combat engineer as my third choice but had a few questions first.

1.Is the reserve occupation training as long as the regular occupation training length(20 weeks)?

2.If the reserve occupation training length is as long as the regular, is there an option of splitting it up into shorter amounts? I'm currently in high school and only have 2 months per year that I can miss. The occupation training for combat engineers is about 5 months so it would be a problem if I couldn't split it up.

3. Is the reserve occupation training also at Gagetown, New Brunswick?

Thanks


----------



## dapaterson (19 Aug 2018)

Training time is similar; for Reservists it is modularized; and it is delivered in scenic Gagetown, New Brunswick.


----------



## Ashkan08 (19 Aug 2018)

Thanks for the reply dapaterson. About how long is each module?


----------

